# How to Solve a Megaminx (Beginner's Method)



## SimonWestlund (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Guys! 
My name is Simon Westlund. I made a tutorial on how to solve a megaminx using the beginner's method. 

I know that I said some stuff wrong but hey, it's my first tutorial 

And sorry about my voice.. I've been sick.

Please Comment on what you think I did well and what I could work on until next time. 

And BTW.. This is not the method I use to solve the megaminx.

Part 1: 





Part 2: 





Part 3: 





I might be making an advanced method sometime too.. 

That's all, byebye. Enjoy and Good Luck with solving the megaminx!


----------



## Godmil (Jul 23, 2011)

Ooh, I didn't know simon put up any tutorials. Thanks for the bumb


----------



## jla (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't think there's anyone better than Simon


----------



## tx789 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think he made two of these in 2009


----------

